

Github down (maybe because of GoDaddy?) - akshayagarwal

Github is experiencing a major service outage. GoDaddy was down yesterday, see a pattern?
======
apoorvsaxena
Hey, nice analysis dude.. GoDaddy is DownDaddy now!!!

